# Venho por meio desta...



## Alexa1

Bom dia,
Queria saber se, em vez de utilizar esta expressão (Venho por meio desta declarar que...), posso dizer "Venho com o presente declarar que..."? Estas expressões são utilizadas em Portugal ou Brasil? 
Obrigada!


----------



## patriota

Diga o contexto, por favor. Com "o presente" o quê? Em "venho por meio desta", é "esta carta", então por convenção manteríamos o gênero feminino: "venho pela presente declarar que...".

Acredito que não prejudique ser mais concisa e direta: "Declaro que...".


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal qualquer delas é comum, se bem que a segunda mais na forma '_Venho pelo/a presente..._'


----------



## Vanda

Não, pelo amor de Deus, não! Hoje é considerada - aqui - uma expressão arcaica.
Igual a ''com muito prazer que pego nesta pena...''


----------



## guihenning

Arcaica? Mmm… Eu leio sempre, principalmente nos elevadores dos edifícios, aqueles comunicados enfadonhos do síndico… Até mesóclise costuma ter.


----------



## Vanda

Então... quem disse que síndicos sabem o que se usa no mundo da escrita?


----------



## guihenning

Concordo que não saibam… Mas por 'arcaica' eu entendo por algo que não seja usado, de todo. Como o 'vós' no Brasil. Mas essa 'venho por meio deste/a' volta e meia se lê por aí… Talvez devamos dizer, então, obsoleto?


----------



## Carfer

Já agora, deixem-me acrescentar que quando digo que em Portugal ambas as expressões são comuns não quero dizer que sejam de uso universal. São comuns em contextos idênticos aos que o guihenning refere, ou seja na escrita de muitos burocratas e em muitos documentos oficiais. E com referência à pergunta do patriota, nem sempre se explicita a que se reporta o tal ou a tal '_presente_'. Está implícito que é ao documento que contém a declaração ou a norma, à semelhança do que antes acontecia com _'este_' e _'esta_' em textos de igual jaez ('_Saibam todos quantos esta virem que..._'), apenas sucedendo que esta expressão, esta sim, comum no tempo da monarquia, caiu muito em desuso. 
Quanto à mesóclise, tenho o desprazer de constatar que voltou a ser usada no Brasil. Ora bolas!


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Quanto à mesóclise, tenho o desprazer de constatar que voltou a ser usada no Brasil. Ora bolas!



Carfer, ainda na data de_ hontem_ (assim mesmo, por favor) um determinado ser abominável fez um discurso para todo o Brasil, que continha a seguinte *temer*idade:

_"Como menos fosse sê-lo-ia pela minha formação democrática e pela minha formação ..."_
_
_


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> Carfer, ainda na data de_ hontem_ (assim mesmo, por favor) um determinado ser abominável fez um discurso para todo o Brasil, que continha a seguinte *temer*idade:
> 
> _"Como menos fosse sê-lo-ia pela minha formação democrática e pela minha formação ..."
> _


Fomos todos ao delírio com essa mesóclise, claro. Há até postagens duvidosas no Facebook alegando que finalmente, em treze anos, um presidente respeita a norma e *o puderam entender.* Não é engraçado?!


----------



## Ari RT

Lembrou o "bebo-o porque é líquido; se fosse sólido, comê-lo-ia" atribuído a Jânio Quadros pelo folclore político brasileiro.

Mas voltemos ao "venho por meio desta(s)."

Adoniran Barbosa, em um samba gravado há quatro décadas, em 1975 (não sei o ano da criação da obra) já fazia troça da prosa formulaica:

_"Venho por meio destas mal-traçadas linhas
comunicar-lhe que fiz um samba pra você"._

Confessa-se analfabeto (o eu lírico, obviamente)...
_"Não repare a letra,
a letra é de minha mulher."_

e termina rindo de outra fórmula:
_"...vide verso meu endereço,
apareça quando quiser."_

O nome do samba é "Vide verso meu endereço" e a letra é nada menos que genial, desde que se conheça o contexto. "Ermelino" com "lindos" é a rima mais *significativa* com que tropecei na vida.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, eu ministro aulas e oficinas sobre escrita oficial, empresarial etc e é do manual de redação oficial - que ninguém segue ´qe diz
'' 





> Acrescente-se, por fim, que a identificação que se buscou fazer das características específicas da forma oficial de redigir não deve ensejar o entendimento de que se proponha a criação – ou se aceite a existência – de uma forma específica de linguagem administrativa, o que coloquialmente e pejorativamente se chama _burocratês_. Este é antes uma distorção do que deve ser a redação oficial, e se caracteriza pelo abuso de expressões e clichês do jargão burocrático e de formas arcaicas de construção de frases. [...[ É claro que haverá preferência pelo uso de determinadas expressões, ou será obedecida certa tradição no emprego das formas sintáticas, mas isso não implica, necessariamente, que se consagre a utilização de _uma forma de linguagem burocrática_. O jargão burocrático, como todo jargão, deve ser evitado, pois terá sempre sua compreensão limitada.


 ''Manual de redação da presidência''
Defendo o direito de você (um você genérico) escrever qualquer bobagem que quiser, mas precisa saber que será julgado por aquilo que escreve, mesmo que isso não importe a você. Os bons manuais de escrita dizem mais ou menos isto aqui.
e aqui.
O resto é com você. Ah, isso não vale para nossos políticos: 99% deles pelo menos, que votam pela filha, pela mulher, pela amante, pelo cachorro e pela xuxa. Quando abrem a boca só sai pérolas! Escrever...então, é com o dedão mesmo.


----------



## machadinho

Vocês chegaram a ver que interessante que é aquela lei norte-americana contra arroubos de burocratês? E que chegaram a instituir até mesmo uma secretaria para impor o direito à clareza de expressão? É um direito nos EUA! Não é questão de estilo. É lei.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Vocês chegaram a ver que interessante que é aquela lei norte-americana contra arroubos de burocratês? E que chegaram a instituir até mesmo uma secretaria para impor o direito à clareza de expressão? É um direito nos EUA! Não é questão de estilo. É lei.



Suponho que nenhum de nós discordará da necessidade de tornar a linguagem legal acessível e de que o burocratês comum é uma criatura abjecta e, o mais das vezes, francamente caricata. Não sei, porém, em que contexto se coloca a frase que originou este tópico, por isso não me precipitaria a lançar-lhe, sem mais, nenhum anátema, embora não me custe reconhecer que é dispensável - e por isso pode ser evitada - em praticamente todas as situações. Contudo, mesmo sendo partidário das tais clareza e transparência dos textos legislativos (que é o que está em causa na iniciativa norte-americana que o machadinho refere), receio que muito do que se diz e pensa sobre essa matéria seja difícil de concretizar ou, mesmo que possa sê-lo, se revele inconveniente ou mesmo perigoso e contraproducente. Explicar porquê levar-nos-ia muito longe e, necessariamente, para fora do âmbito do forum. Digamos, em duas ou três breves notas, que há muitos conceitos de direito que se cristalizaram em termos que têm séculos ou mesmo milénios de existência e que têm significados diferentes na linguagem comum, que dificilmente podem ser explicados senão por perífrases que aumentam a incerteza e o risco de confusão (quando a certeza é um alicerce indispensável de qualquer direito e uma defesa contra o arbítrio), que o próprio acto de simplificar pode introduzir imprecisões e erros e ainda porque não resolve o problema, a meu ver principal, que é o da capacidade interpretativa de muitos leitores comuns. Quero eu dizer, onde não há ou há pouca literacia e cultura, a simplificação arrisca-se a ser um esforço inglório. Cá para mim, é mais urgente tratar destas primeiro (e quando me refiro a iliteracia e incultura, não me refiro apenas à vertente do ler e escrever, mas igualmente à formação cívica e à elucidação dos processos sociais que seguramente facilitarão a compreensão e o entendimento do alcance das linguagem legal e ajudarão a evitar, como frequentemente sucede, que pessoas com diplomas formais caiam, com a facilidade que todos também conhecemos, em canções de bandido).  
Para não alongar e divergir das questões linguísticas, deixo-vos aqui um razoável resumo da questão e das dificuldades que a envolvem, tendo como pano de fundo a recente experiência portuguesa de simplificação legislativa, em boa parte abortada e nem sempre pelas boas razões.   

A linguagem clara na legislação portuguesa Ciências da Legislação Professores: João Caupers


----------



## machadinho

Os termos técnicos são essenciais. São indispensáveis e, a meu ver, protegem a todos. É possível manter os termos técnicos e amaciar o *entorno*, porém. Estamos falando é do entorno. O entorno é que causa confusão, não os termos técnicos.

Muitos termos técnicos, certamente os mais importantes, são de fácil compreensão.

Um ótimo exemplo de linguagem legislativa clara, acessível e direta é a redação d'_*A* *Constituição* *da* *República* *Federativa* *e* *Abananada* *das* *Bananas*_. Ela está escrita num estilo relativamente simples e leve. Qualquer pessoa leiga que saiba _Basic Banana Portuguese_ é capaz de ler a Carta Magna e conhecer os seus direitos e deveres.

Veja, por exemplo, a perfeição e a leveza linguística (isto é, não jurídica, já que é uma lei muito mal pensada) do primeiro parágrafo do artigo 86:

O Presidente ficará suspenso de suas funções [...] nos *crimes* de responsabilidade, após a instauração do processo pelo Senado Federal.​O termo crime é de fácil compreensão, muito embora seja um termo técnico fundamental, crucial do direito. Não há por que mexer nele. Todo mundo sabe o que é crime. Ninguém, que eu saiba, precisa passar o fim de semana inteiro brigando no Facebook, brigando com familiares, brigando com amigos, brigando com conhecidos, brigando com colegas de trabalho, brigando até com o chefe, sobre o significado de crime. É evidente para todos.

Se as demais leis e se a linguagem jurídica seguissem o estilo da Carta Magna, a gente nem precisaria de adotar as medidas norte-americanas. O modelo está lá.

Feita a leitura, sem maiores esforços, percebe-se que:

Sem crime *não há* suspensão de funções de um presidente, por pior que ele ou ela seja, e mesmo que a instauração do processo tenha seguido à risca tudo o que for _de rigueur_. Não é verdade defensores da liberdade?​


----------



## Joca

Impecável. Não, minto, parece que faltou uma vírgula depois de 'verdade' no último parágrafo.


----------



## Carfer

É verdade, claro. Concordo em tudo com o machadinho, mas essa é outra vertente do problema. No caso não é a linguagem da lei que é obscura, pelo contrário é até bastante clara, mas há quem queira, no mínimo, treslê-la ou, no limite, passar-lhe por cima se esse for o meio para atingir o fim. Lá está, a clareza da lei - ou até a própria lei - nem sempre é solução ou garantia para tudo.


----------

